# Piggyback onto 86.5-89?



## OldSchoolAce (Sep 12, 2011)

Okay so I have been trying to hook up my Apexi SAFC-II into my '88 but I have only found a write-up for a 90-95. So I've come to the conclusion that if a 90-95 ECU fits into an 86.5-89, then the wiring must be similar, if not the same, but I can't find if the 2nd gen ECU fits into the 1st gen. If anybody has hooked up an AFC into a 1st gen Hardbody, that feels like sharing info, that would be great...I literally spent all day yesterday looking at forums, googling, doing anything I can to hook up this AFC, with no luck. All I really need is the rpm signal wire, knock sensor wire(if it has one as I'm new to Nissan tuning, I'm a Honda tuner), ECU power wire, airflow sensor signal, throttle signal, and ground. Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Here's the link to the 90-95 AFC hookup

http://nissantrailriders.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=1576


----------



## OldSchoolAce (Sep 12, 2011)

Nothing? Well would anybody happen to have a diagram to the pinout for an 88? I have a Haynes but it's not specific as to what wire sends exactly what signal. It's more or less the color of the wire and where it's supposed to connect to.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I would imagine that the wiring is differant as the 88's were equipped with the Z24i and VG30i engines (both TBI) and the 90-95's were equipped with the KA24e and the VG30e (both multi-port injected). I can probably get you the ECM pinout diagram. Send me an E-mail to [email protected] and I'll send it to you if I have it. Put "RE: 88HB ECM pinout" in the subject line. Also, let me know if it's 2WD or 4X4, MT or AT, and Z24i or VG30i.


----------



## OldSchoolAce (Sep 12, 2011)

Awesome. Should be a big help, so we'll see. Thanks again man!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Info sent..


----------



## OldSchoolAce (Sep 12, 2011)

So I hooked it up and it works great! I'll do a write-up with diagrams later this week, in case anybody else needs the info.


----------

